# buying an assembled pc within rs 30000



## rijinpk1 (Apr 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:for gaming as well as multimedia purposes.
 games: nfs hot pursuit,nfs run, gta 4 I am happy to play all these  games at low-mid graphics.
softwares: proshow producer,photoshop cs5 etc
browsing internet, watching movies(both hd and full hd) etc

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30000-35000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb or 1 tb depending on market rate

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no. I already have an LG 20" LED monitor with 1600X900 resolution

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:monior,speaker,keyboard,mouse,ups,(400 W smps is with me),lg dvd drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:within 3 months. I can sometimes extend it. should I wait for new ivybridge processors to launch. Suggest me good graphic card. is ati radeon hd 6750 gddr5 good?

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no. by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kerala. (kannur) will buy locally because I have not bought any items online before.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i  need an intel core i5 2500/2400 .let all other components be cheap


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2012)

if you are getting the PC in 3months, you'll have new released. it is advisable to start a thread a week or 2 before your actual purchase.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, the longer you wait the better it is. You can get your hands on IB and also the prices of current components will fall down. So, start a new thread a week or two before you wish to buy your new rig.


----------

